# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Mir ini o?

## Brari

Po si ju kam o miq e mikesha? 
Si e kaluat veren? 
Me shendet e para mir ini o?

ju uroj cdo te mire te gjithve e sidomos veteraneve e veteraneshave.

----------


## derjansi

ku je mer brar?

ke mjell naj parcel hashash a jo?

----------


## legjenda12

> ku je mer brar?
> 
> ke mjell naj parcel hashash a jo?


mire  se   erdhe

----------

